# Sticker shock!!!



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was in Joann's today getting some 50% off muslin today, and saw a few patterns on the top of the pattern drawers.

I have an American Girl doll and use her to sew for and for other AG dolls for friends.

So, I casually picked up a featured pattern. On the display where they usually put the specially priced one. Well, I have got to tell you, this one is VERY SPECIALLY priced.









I had to ask the clerk that was cutting fabric if that price could possibly be correct. It was.

When I came home, I looked online for that pattern number, and it's not there, but this one is and it's "only" $13.75 . Still outrageous for 4 outfits that are not that special in a doll pattern. Same pattern, but different number and AG logo not across the top.









I don't usually purchase any of those as I have a LOT of patterns from the buy 5 for $5 that Hancock's use to have.

But, I do use this site to buy and download doll clothes.

http://www.pixiefaire.com/

And here is an outfit or two they make and sell:
These two are $5.95 each
















Just thought some of you sewers would fall over at that price on the first one, and appreciate the alternatives.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

AngieM2
OMG what a price.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like it's available at a couple of sites for less. Maybe they weren't selling well at the original price :teehee: ..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Simplicity-...ern-4-Outfits-New-Release-10-15-/262115096943

https://www.etsy.com/listing/266162589/american-girl-simplicity-pattern-s0170

https://retrogroovydeals.com/products/simplicity-8040-sewing-patterns-american-girl-18-doll-clothing


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

StL. Ed
Thanks for those links. Those prices are decent in today's world. I wonder how they are getting away with it for a current pattern. Maybe they bought them on a special sale.

But, I'm still floored with the $22.95 list price on that special version of the pattern. 

I'm glad that we may have helped someone get a pattern to make their friend or granddaughter a new garment for their 18" doll, AG or clone.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Hobby Lobby has Simplicity and McCalls patterns for $2.00 (used to be 99Â¢) occasionally. I'd say maybe 2 to 4 times a year. Usually, Simplicity one week and shortly thereafter McCalls. I watch HL weekly ads, keep a list of patterns I want and wait until they come up in the ads.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I do usually buy patterns at sales such as you describe, Ann.

But, I was just totally shocked to see that price on a doll pattern at all. Especially since it was not a fancy Vogue pattern.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I would have asked clerk also, sure it was a misprint. That is a crazy price!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Jersey Girl, I did ask and it was not a misprint. I think it may have been more than the other number that is the same patterns, as this one had the American Girl logo on it. But that logo is not worth $7 or so more than same pattern without it.

And all of the current patterns are too much if looking at list price. IF, I buy patterns these days, it's almost always with coupons or a sale or both.


----------

